# Monitor your Now Playing Lists - Bush to address nation on immigration Monday



## Sparty99

FYI:

http://www.usatoday.com/news/washington/2006-05-12-bush-immigration_x.htm

I *REALLY  * hope this isn't going to screw up my Prison Break season finale.


----------



## GerryGag

serumgard said:


> I *REALLY  * hope this isn't going to screw up my Prison Break season finale.


AAARRRRHGGGH!!!! Not only the Prison Break finale but also the finales for How I Met Your Mother and Grey's Anatomy. Not to mention supposedly critical episodes of 24 and CSI: Miami (which had a continued story line).

Why does he do this stuff during sweeps?!?

Looks like I'm going to have to set some paddings up.


----------



## mwhip

I would be surprised if the networks run this over their season finales. Probably give us a crawl to tell us to tune to one of their news stations if we want to see it. And for those with rabbit ears will have to wait for the 10 o'clock news. 

Or alternatively they will just not start anything until the press conference is over.


----------



## VegasVic

There are enough cable networks to carry this drivel.


----------



## ireland967

mwhip said:


> Or alternatively they will just not start anything until the press conference is over.


I'm thinking this is the most likely scenario, the article states the White House has asked for 20 minutes at 8 PM eastern - easiest and least annoying way would be to delay the start of the 8 PM shows 20 min.


----------



## GerryGag

mwhip said:


> I would be surprised if the networks run this over their season finales. Probably give us a crawl to tell us to tune to one of their news stations if we want to see it. And for those with rabbit ears will have to wait for the 10 o'clock news.


From the article:
"The White House said it was seeking time from television networks for the president's remarks at 8 p.m. ET. Bush is to speak from the Oval Office and his address is expected to run less than 20 minutes."

(oops...smeek of ireland967...we were typing at the same time!)



mwhip said:


> Or alternatively they will just not start anything until the press conference is over.


Hence the need for padding. But this definitely going to cause conflicts/clipping for lots of people this week. What a pain!!


----------



## MsMurray

The non-fictional Commander in Chief has requested the networks to give him prime time this coming Monday in order to address the nation about immigration. 

I have no idea how this will affect the several shows I want to watch, tivo, and tape on Monday night. I may just have to tivo ABC for the night to get Grey's Anatomy and tape WB for Everwood and NBC for Medium or watch one of them. Hopefully, the networks will just forget their 8-9 p.m. slot and start as planned at 9. 

Yeah, interrupting May sweeps season finales will help him in the polls.


----------



## jehma

Darn it. The season finales already take some adjusting to get them all. 30 minute padding should be enough, don't you think?


----------



## GerryGag

jehma said:


> Darn it. The season finales already take some adjusting to get them all. 30 minute padding should be enough, don't you think?


The problem is you never know how much "commentary" is going to follow one of these things...


----------



## jehma

GerryGag said:


> The problem is you never know how much "commentary" is going to follow one of these things...


So the real trick is to see what the networks do at 9.


----------



## GerryGag

jehma said:


> So the real trick is to see what the networks do at 9.


Or 8:30.


----------



## scottykempf

Let's make it easy and reveal what he is going to say right now:
President Bush: "Heh heh heh I have solved the enrgy crisissss. We will let all them immigants into the kuntry and use them to power our motor vehiculars. They can push all our SVU's and cars so that we never have to rely on them terrurists again. "


----------



## MikeMar

Looks like i'll just record fox from 8-11


----------



## GerryGag

MsMurray said:


> Hopefully, the networks will just forget their 8-9 p.m. slot and start as planned at 9.


Prison Break at 8:00PM on Fox and How I Met Your Mother at 8:30PM on CBS are both season finales. The 8-9 slot will not just be dropped. Everything will shift.


----------



## MickeS

Hopefully this won't bother us here in the west then... it'll be on at 5PM here.


----------



## Amnesia

If Bush gets 20 minutes, don't the networks have to give another 20 minutes to the Democrats?


----------



## aindik

Today is Friday. That's plenty of time for the networks to decide what they're going to do on Monday and tell the guide data people about it so they get our TiVos updated. Let's hope they get it done.


----------



## FilmCritic3000

If he runs over and goes past 9PM Eastern, a door will pop open, Jack Bauer will enter, and yell, "THE SPEECH IS OVER!" before cutting transmission and beginning a new episode of _24_. 

You do not tempt fate by potentially delaying "The Jack Bauer Power Hour"!


----------



## lew

Networks may handle this differently WB (Everwood) and even Fox may decide not to broadcast the speech. Some networks may delay their prime time 20 minutes, some 30 and ABC could just re-schedule the ball and start Grey's Anatomy on time.

Thanks for the heads up. I think we may need to be actually watching TV Monday night if we want everything to record the way we want it to.


----------



## kettledrum

ugh.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Hopefully, the networks won't buy this ploy for attention...I seem to recall that the last time he tried to boost his ratings with a meaningless prime-time speech, they didn't carry it.


----------



## Bierboy

GerryGag said:


> Why does he do this stuff during sweeps?!?


 Maybe it's scheduled for Monday PRECISELY because of that? Lotta people watching...


----------



## ireland967

Amnesia said:


> If Bush gets 20 minutes, don't the networks have to give another 20 minutes to the Democrats?


If memory serves, that is only the case for rebuttals to the State of the Union address.


----------



## IndyTom

ireland967 said:


> If memory serves, that is only the case for rebuttals to the State of the Union address.


Yes - but in place of a rebuttal, the news honchos from the networks will have a short roundtable to discuss the speech regardless.


----------



## Bierboy

IndyTom said:


> Yes - but in place of a rebuttal, the news honchos from the networks will have a *short* roundtable to discuss the speech regardless.


We can only hope...


----------



## timr_42

Dang, it's gonna mess up my recordings for Prison Break and DoND.


----------



## scottykempf

Don't they know that we don't want to see politics on TV? We want our Prison Break!!!


----------



## Z-Todd

I've heard that FOX will bump Prison Break to Wed night.


----------



## grecorj

PB ratings are way better than GWB ratings. 

I bet the networks move the speech to their cable tiers (ie, Fox News, MSNBC, etc.).


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo

to replace what? Bones? Obviously not American Idol


----------



## Amnesia

Z-Todd said:


> I've heard that FOX will bump Prison Break to Wed night.


Where did you hear that?


----------



## GerryGag

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> to replace what? Bones? Obviously not American Idol


There is NO WAY that Fox is going to shift the timeslot of their number one show for Prison Break. And I doubt they will pre-empt Bones (which airs its season finale on Wednesday) either.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo

GerryGag said:


> There is NO WAY that Fox is going to shift the timeslot of their number one show for Prison Break. And I doubt they will pre-empt Bones (which airs its season finale on Wednesday) either.


Who knows? We are talking about FOX here


----------



## Z-Todd

Amnesia said:


> Where did you hear that?


Saw it mentioned in Usenet.

Yah, Idol won't move, but Bones could get bumped. The season finale of Prison Break may very well get the highest rating of the show's run, while Bones just gets so-so ratings.

And this is FOX we are talking about, they have bumped Reunion, 24, and other shows before.

As long as my on-screen guide (or Zap 2 it) shows when P Break and Bones will air, I don't really care what FOX does!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I'm still hoping the networks don't carry it. This kind of thing should be reserved for when there's something important to say.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo

Bush has his lowest approval rating ever and now he wants to mess with season finales of shows? WTH?


----------



## skaeight

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm still hoping the networks don't carry it. This kind of thing should be reserved for when there's something important to say.


I completely agree. This whole speech is a diversion, immigration is not the most important topic of the day. I'm hoping Fox does the smart thing and realizes that anyone who wants to see this will already be watching their news channel.


----------



## DeDondeEs

Since it's about immigration they should just play Bush's speech on Univision and Telemundo. You know they scheduled the speech for this timeslot because it will be a big TV night. They have done this before. Can't they just publish the speech on the internet, I can do a better job of reading what the speech writers wrote than W can.

I agree that this primetime speech thing should only be used for important stuff. Remember the Social Security speech during primetime, good thing he did that, it really got things going on Social Security.


----------



## ElJay

I dunno why any network beyond Fox News would want to carry it. Everybody else might as well just go on with their programming as previously planned unless they want viewers to just shut off their sets for the entire night.


----------



## justapixel

Sometimes there are advantages to living in CA. 

(Quick note to newbies: the discussion of politics is not allowed here.)


----------



## weymo

grecorj said:


> PB ratings are way better than GWB ratings.
> 
> I bet the networks move the speech to their cable tiers (ie, Fox News, MSNBC, etc.).


Yes...please!


----------



## stichnot

According to http://www.fox.com/prisonbreak/ and http://www.fox.com/24/, Fox will be delaying Prison Break and 24 by "approximately" 20 minutes in the Eastern and Central time zones, and keeping the normal schedule for the Mountain and Pacific time zones.


----------



## dolfer

"PRISON BREAK" SEASON FINALE AND SEASON'S PENULTIMATE EPISODE OF "24" TO AIR IN THEIR ENTIRETY AFTER THE PRESIDENTIAL ADDRESS MONDAY, MAY 15, ON FOX
Released by FOX

Air Times Move Up 20 Minutes in Eastern and Central Time Zones

PRISON BREAK and 24 will air in their entirety Monday night following live FOX News coverage of President Bush's address to the nation (8:00-8:20 PM ET/7:00-7:20 PM CT/6:00-6:20 PM MT/5:00-5:20 PM PT) on the FOX network. In the Eastern and Central time zones, the season finale of PRISON BREAK and the season's penultimate episode of 24 each will air 20 minutes later than previously announced. There are no changes to the previously announced primetime schedule in Mountain Time and Pacific Time, since primetime in those time zones is not impacted by the President's speech.


----------



## Jesda

Much thanks, dolfer!


----------



## xultar

Unless he's announcing war with Iran he should his crapola in the daytime and quit messin with my evening shows...especially on Monday.

Why not Tuesday? Friday even. GEEZ! Maybe do it between 5 & 7pm EDT


----------



## dolfer

More info...

On NBC:

The two hour Deal or No Deal will be shortened by 25 minutes going from 8:25 to 10:00pm

The Apprentice will air at 10:00pm


----------



## Jesda

I thought Sunday, Tuesday, and Thursday were the biggest evenings for TV viewing? Monday seems like less of a disturbance, and Friday is too late in the week.


----------



## Dmon4u

By serumgard

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=299511


----------



## Graymalkin

This will have an impact on Gray's Anatomy's season finale, so now I'm going to have to watch TV live. Bleah.


----------



## JohnDG

GerryGag said:


> Prison Break at 8:00PM on Fox and How I Met Your Mother at 8:30PM on CBS are both season finales. The 8-9 slot will not just be dropped. Everything will shift.


thefutoncritic is showing that FOX has annouced their shows will shift 20 minutes. NBC seems to be shortening "Deal" by 25 minutes.

jdg


----------



## Langree

JohnDG said:


> thefutoncritic is showing that FOX has annouced their shows will shift 20 minutes. NBC seems to be shortening "Deal" by 25 minutes.
> 
> jdg


NBC still needs to get those comercials in that woulda shown in the first 20 minutes of the hour.


----------



## aindik

Looks like Zap2it has the guide data updated for Fox and NBC. That means at least standalone TiVos (DirecTiVos don't get their guide data from Zap2it) should be updated and record correctly without padding.


----------



## Langree

aindik said:


> Looks like Zap2it has the guide data updated for Fox and NBC. That means at least standalone TiVos (DirecTiVos don't get their guide data from Zap2it) should be updated and record correctly without padding.


My Directivo is showing the correct info on Fox and NBC.


----------



## phox_mulder

Can't wait till Monday to find out how CBS will be doing it.

We in the Mountaing time zone don't get our own feed,
we have to record the East Coast feed and play it back an hour later.

They can give us a special feed of Standard Def, but there is only 1 High Def feed so the first 1/2 hour or hour of prime might not be in High Def, but we'll definately have it figured out in time for CSI Miami.

Hopefully they just slide the whole night however long the Prez speaks.


phox


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo

WARNING ! My To do list WAS NOT showing prison break or 24 for Monday night. 

I went to 'show future showings' and neither came up there either!!

I had to do a manual 'guide' search all the way up to Monday night, and there they were at 8:20 and 9:20, so I had to add them manually. I HAVE NO idea why my TIVO would/could not find them!

And to further piss me off, it looks like CBS is not airing the address (GOOD FOR THEM IF IT IS TRUE). But CSI Miami is still at 10, so along with Grey's Anatomy (2hr) and 24 running late, consider me screwed.  :down:

Edit to add: I have a directv dual tuner hughes dvr.


----------



## cherry ghost

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> WARNING ! My To do list WAS NOT showing prison break or 24 for Monday night.
> 
> I went to 'show future showings' and neither came up there either!!
> 
> I had to do a manual 'guide' search all the way up to Monday night, and there they were at 8:20 and 9:20, so I had to add them manually. I HAVE NO idea why my TIVO would/could not find them!
> 
> And to further piss me off, it looks like CBS is not airing the address (GOOD FOR THEM IF IT IS TRUE). But CSI Miami is still at 10, so along with Grey's Anatomy (2hr) and 24 running late, consider me screwed.  :down:
> 
> Edit to add: I have a directv dual tuner hughes dvr.


What does it say in your recording history?


----------



## Langree

and what, if anything was in your to do list before you added the manual recordings?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

When there's a change like that, there's a gap between the time the "old" episode gets dropped and the "new" one gets picked up. You just happened to check in between. It takes a few hours for the To Do List to rebuild.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo

Langree said:


> and what, if anything was in your to do list before you added the manual recordings?


Monday night showed Grey's Anatomy and CSI Miami only for that night

PB and 24 were definitely there a couple of days ago.

So let me think about this. Since Grey's Anatomy (9-11) and CSI Miami (10-11) are higher priorities, they stayed. Prison Break (8:20-9:20) still should have stayed, but 24 (10:20-11:20) would have been deleted form my list because it will run past 10, competing with GA and CSI, BUT wouldn't it still show in the 'future showings' under this show?

Anyway, CSI is going to have to get recorded via VCR. I have also padded 24 by 30 minutes to cover any overage on FOX.

Does this sound right?


----------



## Langree

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> Monday night showed Grey's Anatomy and CSI Miami only for that night
> 
> PB and 24 were definitely there a couple of days ago.


Like was said above you probably just caught it before it adjusted.

I had to juggle my stuff because the late starts made the DTivo think there were conflicts where in reality they won't be there because all the networks are showing the address, but they aren't all showing the schedule changes.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo

Langree said:


> Like was said above you probably just caught it before it adjusted.
> 
> I had to juggle my stuff because the late starts made the DTivo think there were conflicts where in reality they won't be there because all the networks are showing the address, but they aren't all showing the schedule changes.


OK, but wouldn't the to do list correct as soon as the guide data corrected? Thats what I'm asking because I went into season passes and looked for future showings and nothing was listed there for monday night, but when I manually went through the guide and they were there. Doesn't the To Do list grab from the Guide?


----------



## SteveD

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> OK, but wouldn't the to do list correct as soon as the guide data corrected? Thats what I'm asking because I went into season passes and looked for future showings and nothing was listed there for monday night, but when I manually went through the guide and they were there. Doesn't the To Do list grab from the Guide?


I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that the ToDo list is built from the index, not the guide data. Once Tivo reindexes the guide data, the ToDo list will be updated. At least this is how I presume it works.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

**** Red said:


> I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that the ToDo list is built from the index, not the guide data. Once Tivo reindexes the guide data, the ToDo list will be updated. At least this is how I presume it works.


Basically, yes. That's why there's a gap between the time the "new" episode shows up in the Guide Data and the time it shows up in the To Do List.


----------



## ebonovic

My HR10-250 has the new guide data...

And it specifically states that it is "not' going to record 24... no reason though
(The Guide listing entry says it won't record, but it is not in the ToDo list to tell the "reason")

Also noticed that all of Tuesday Fox is missing from the guide, and American Idol on Wednesday is no longer in the listing..


----------



## Langree

ebonovic said:


> My HR10-250 has the new guide data...
> 
> And it specifically states that it is "not' going to record 24... no reason though
> (The Guide listing entry says it won't record, but it is not in the ToDo list to tell the "reason")
> 
> Also noticed that all of Tuesday Fox is missing from the guide, and American Idol on Wednesday is no longer in the listing..


Apparently your Tivo doesn't wanna listen to Elliot any more


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

ebonovic said:


> My HR10-250 has the new guide data...
> 
> And it specifically states that it is "not' going to record 24... no reason though
> (The Guide listing entry says it won't record, but it is not in the ToDo list to tell the "reason")
> 
> Also noticed that all of Tuesday Fox is missing from the guide, and American Idol on Wednesday is no longer in the listing..


I bet if you wait until morning, it will all sort itself out.


----------



## Mike20878

Dmon4u said:


> By serumgard
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=299511


Is there a reason you posted a link to this very thread?


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo

Just to answer the poster who asked what my recording history says,

For PB and 24 it says, This program will not be recorded because it is no longer in the program guide. (For their old 8:00 and 9:00 showtimes)

But it is in the guide, so whatever.

I mean its actually a good thing that this happened because in our situation, our priorities flow in this order: CSI: Miami, Greys Anatomy, Prison Break, 24. 

Actually, we should have the 'serial' type shows first because it is obviously more detrimental to miss an episode of these, but we never thought about it before due to those shows being on different nights.

I expect others may fall into the same problem.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Mike20878 said:


> Is there a reason you posted a link to this very thread?


At the time, there were actually four threads. There's been some merging.


ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> JFor PB and 24 it says, This program will not be recorded because it is no longer in the program guide. (For their old 8:00 and 9:00 showtimes)
> 
> But it is in the guide, so whatever.


That was the old episode, which was removed from the Guide Data. The new episode hadn't been indexed yet. I know you don't believe me, but it would have shown up within a few hours.


----------



## Langree

With all the changes in scheduling due to it being finale season (burn in supersize hell NBC) and things like this speech I get anal and check my to do every morning, glad I have, I've had to adjust a few things.


----------



## azitnay

Interesting that FOX has allocated 20 minutes, and NBC 25... Methinks I'll be padding 24 no matter what.

Any updated news on what ABC or CBS's plans are?

Drew


----------



## drew2k

As of this morning, my local networks from NY (NBC-4 and FOX-5) have been updated on my HR10-250 (DirecTV).

*However, all of my season passes are on the HD Channels, and as of this morning, 82-NBCE and 88-FOXE are still NOT showing the Presidential Address in the schedule. *

Unless the HD channel schedules are updated, you will have to manually pad your NBC-East and FOX-East HD recordings Monday night.


----------



## tlrowley

My HD-TiVo has been updated - but incorrectly, I think. Right now (Sunday morning) it's showing Prison Break starting at 8:20 - but I thought the west coast would be airing on it's usualy schedule? This is for the Sacramento HD channels. The other HD-TiVo was still 8:00. I need to check which one indexed last.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I know you don't believe me, but it would have shown up within a few hours.


I do believe you, but I'm not patient enough and I would panic if something freaky happened and PB didn't record 

Like I said, no harm no foul because when it picked up the time change (and I hadn't checked my to do list), we would have gotten Grey's Anatomy and CSI, and missed 24 due to lower priority. Which is not the way we want to go. My bad for not assigning proper priorities.


----------



## Markell

Thanks for the information!

The President's address is not on the schedule for ABC (as of 4:31 Sunday, according to its web page). I have no experience with its accuracy, and I'll be checking HERE from now on!

I agree that such things should be on news channels and that regular programming could have a banner to direct you there in case you want to go. I also agree that this will do nothing to improve the President's approval rating!


----------



## segaily

The reason they do not just send people to the news channels is because there are people who only have basic cable or no cable and can not get the news channels.


----------



## Bierboy

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> ...Anyway, CSI is going to have to get recorded via VCR...


HUH? What's a V--C--R?


----------



## weymo

serumgard said:


> FYI:
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/news/washington/2006-05-12-bush-immigration_x.htm
> 
> I *REALLY  * hope this isn't going to screw up my Prison Break season finale.


Wasn't immigration Monday last week...or the week before?


----------



## djej1

I just saw an ad during Grey's Anatomy that said the Oprah thing was going to air Monday May 22. I would assume this means that they are going to air the speech and then show the Grey's Anatomy season finale at 9:00 like they have have scheduled.


----------



## vertigo235

Looks like now I'll have to decide on 24 or CSI: Miami in HD thanks to this crap! Before I had no conflicts but since 24 will go into hour 10, I'm screwed now. Something has to get bumped to the SD TiVo.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

djej1 said:


> I just saw an ad during Grey's Anatomy that said the Oprah thing was going to air Monday May 22. I would assume this means that they are going to air the speech and then show the Grey's Anatomy season finale at 9:00 like they have have scheduled.


Neither ABC nor CBS seems to be planning to run the speech, at least according to their web sites. ABC is running three hours of Grey's Anatomy. CBS shows no changes.


----------



## drew2k

The ABC flagship in NYC, WABC/7, announced on last night's local news that that the speech would indeed be aired. If you have DirecTV and rely on the NY ABC feed, make sure you pad.


----------



## lew

ABCs website now shows Greys Anatamy (last night's show rerun) being run at 8:00. I guess they can interrupt that and keep the rest of the night on time.


----------



## Bierboy

lew said:


> ABCs website now shows Greys Anatamy (last night's show rerun) being run at 8:00. I guess they can interrupt that and keep the rest of the night on time.


Huh? That Oprah crap was slated to run at 8 (EDT), then the two hour season finale of GA at 9 (EDT). Must have been a last minute change to allow ABC to switch the the President's speech if they discover he will announce something substantive.


----------



## azitnay

vertigo235 said:


> Looks like now I'll have to decide on 24 or CSI: Miami in HD thanks to this crap! Before I had no conflicts but since 24 will go into hour 10, I'm screwed now. Something has to get bumped to the SD TiVo.


Well, with some manual records you should be able to get it so that only the first 20 minutes of CSI (or the last 20 minutes of 24, take your pick) is non-HD... If you care enough to go through the trouble, that is.

Drew


----------



## BladeFallcon

I'm sorry...But you people disgust me. One of the biggest reasons our country has so many problems is because its citizens care more about a fictional show than they do the ACTUAL government. If you have such a big problem with the Government, why don't you get off your buts, stop complaining about missing "24" and do something about it? I mean seriously, I don't want to miss my shows anymore than the next guy, but I'm not gonna wine about it. The President is addressing the Nation about something he feels is important for us to know. So ya know what I'm gonna do? Im gonna sit my fat ass down and watch the address, and listen to it. And I'm just going to hope that the networks choose to show the shows at a different time. Because I'd rather know what my government is doing (wether I agree with it or not), as opposed to kowing what a Fictional character is going to do. I think the government of my Country is a little bit more important tham my entertainment. And if more of you cared about it..just a little bit more...maybe some of the problems in this country would be fixable.


----------



## Langree

I can't help myself.



BladeFallcon said:


> I'm sorry...But you people disgust me. One of the biggest reasons our country has so many problems is because its citizens care more about a fictional show than they do the ACTUAL government. If you have such a big problem with the Government, why don't you get off your *butts*, stop complaining about missing "24" and do something about it?
> 
> I mean seriously, I don't want to miss my shows anymore than the next guy, but I'm not gonna *whine* about it. The President is addressing the *nation* about something he feels is important for us to know. So ya know what I'm gonna do? Im gonna sit my fat ass down and watch the address, and listen to it. And I'm just going to hope that the networks choose to show the shows at a different time. Because I'd rather know what my government is doing (*whether* I agree with it or not), as opposed to *knowing* what a *fictional* character is going to do.
> 
> I think the government of my *country* is a little bit more important tham my entertainment. If more of you cared about it..just a little bit more...maybe some of the problems in this country would be fixable.


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## dr_mal

Missed one... 



BladeFallcon said:


> I'm sorry...But you people disgust me. One of the biggest reasons our country has so many problems is because its citizens care more about a fictional show than they do the ACTUAL government. If you have such a big problem with the Government, why don't you get off your buts, stop complaining about missing "24" and do something about it? I mean seriously, I don't want to miss my shows anymore than the next guy, but I'm not gonna wine about it. The President is addressing the Nation about something he feels is important for us to know. So ya know what I'm gonna do? *I'm* gonna sit my fat ass down and watch the address, and listen to it. And I'm just going to hope that the networks choose to show the shows at a different time. Because I'd rather know what my government is doing (wether I agree with it or not), as opposed to kowing what a Fictional character is going to do. I think the government of my Country is a little bit more important tham my entertainment. And if more of you cared about it..just a little bit more...maybe some of the problems in this country would be fixable.


----------



## BladeFallcon

LOL...thanks guys, I was in a hurry, writing that post while at work. Don't always have time for spell check, and I'm usually much better than that. Thanks for the fixes. I just hope people still got the point...


----------



## Mike20878

My wife emailed this to me:



> Reminder: Bush Shakes Up Monday TV
> As reported here over the weekend, a presidential address scheduled for Monday night at 8 pm has thrown network exec's May-sweeps plans into a tiny tizzy. Thus far, Fox has announced that it will air Prison Break's season finale, followed by 24, in its entirety starting at 8:20 pm. NBC, similarly, has truncated a two-hour Deal or No Deal down to 90 minutes. As of 11 am/ET, CBS had yet to get back to me regarding its schedule tweaks, if any. UPDATE, REVISED: ABC will rebroadcast Part 1 of Grey's Anatomy's season finale starting at 8:20 pm, (with ET/CT time-zone viewers joining it in progress but treated to a 30-second recap of the missed minutes), followed by the complete two-hour conclusion (9-11 pm). Oprah Winfrey's Legends Ball has been rescheduled for May 22 at 8 pm.


I don't see it on ABC's site, though I do see the GA repeat of last night's ep airing at 8:00. Do folks on the west coast see the prez live?


----------



## MaryT

I don't watch any presidential address because they never say anything. I expect more of the same tonight.

When they start saying something versus promoting their agenda or actually start answering questions I'll start watching.

Until then, same old, same old. I'll watch something that I've previously recorded.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

BladeFallcon said:


> If you have such a big problem with the Government, why don't you get off your buts, stop complaining about missing "24" and do something about it?


well you seem to have thouroghly missed the point that this is a FORUM and thread about TV shows. It is not a forum about government issues. In fact political talk such as you posted is strictly against forum rules.

so the people in this thread are doing something about not missing 24. A few have said they do not care about the address itself and others have said they watch everyone of them. I however feel that sitting down on my butt to watch a presidential address is *not* doing anything active about any problems.

But the point remains this is a thread about how TV shows are being rescheduled and people in this thread are actively engaged in finding out how the schedule is being adjusted to accomodate the President of our great nation. Your post is out of place and against forum rules.


----------



## Jon J

Swerving back on topic...

The following was sent to ABC affiliates this morning:



> As you all know, the President has requested time during Primetime tonight at 8pm ET / 7pm CT, to address the nation.
> 
> In order to accommodate an on-time start of the late local news, we are going to move the scheduled Oprah Special from 5/15 at 8pm ET / 7pm CT to next Monday 5/22 at 8pm ET / 7pm CT.
> 
> Tonight we will join-in-progress a repeat of last night's Part 1 season finale of Grey's Anatomy following coverage of the Presidents speech, which will likely be 20 minutes. The two-hour, original Part 2 of Grey's Anatomy will remain as scheduled tonight at 9pm ET / 8pm CT.


IOW, ABC plans to roll a filler Grey's Anatomy to join in progress and won't have to juggle the rest of the evening's programming.


----------



## Langree

Heaven forbid Oprah should lose air time.


----------



## phox_mulder

CBS finally decided what they are going to do.

Air the Prez at 8 (EDT), they are expecting 20 minutes, then slide the rest of the night in its entirety.

Will only affect East and Central time zones.
If I were in those zones, I'd pad my recordings 10 minutes if the guide data ever gets updated,
otherwise set up manual recordings. 

Mountain will still start on time, as our prime doesn't start for another hour,
and most stations have local news at 6 (MDT), and can collapse to accomodate the President.

Pacific will be normal.


phox 

__________________


----------



## ashu

dr_mal said:


> Missed one...


You guys also missed his *arse*.


----------



## BladeFallcon

ZeoTiVo said:


> well you seem to have thouroghly missed the point that this is a FORUM and thread about TV shows. It is not a forum about government issues. In fact political talk such as you posted is strictly against forum rules.
> 
> so the people in this thread are doing something about not missing 24. A few have said they do not care about the address itself and others have said they watch everyone of them. I however feel that sitting down on my butt to watch a presidential address is *not* doing anything active about any problems.
> 
> But the point remains this is a thread about how TV shows are being rescheduled and people in this thread are actively engaged in finding out how the schedule is being adjusted to accomodate the President of our great nation. Your post is out of place and against forum rules.


No, this is a FORUM about missing TV shows, This thread is about the President having an address, and people who are more worried about TV than that. However, point noted, and I will leave you and the rest of the people here to your worries. I did not intend to offend or upset anyone.


----------



## djej1

> CBS finally decided what they are going to do.
> 
> Air the Prez at 8 (EDT), they are expecting 20 minutes, then slide the rest of the night in its entirety.
> 
> phox


It looks like I am going to have to download 24 and How I Met Your Mother via bittorrrent due to this speech. This better be one hell of a speech.


----------



## mwhip

Luckily I only have a couple things tonight; HIMYM, Everwood and Grey's and with 4 tuners there are no conflicts.


----------



## dr_mal

phox_mulder said:


> CBS finally decided what they are going to do.
> 
> Air the Prez at 8 (EDT), they are expecting 20 minutes, then slide the rest of the night in its entirety.
> 
> Will only affect East and Central time zones.
> If I were in those zones, I'd pad my recordings 10 minutes if the guide data ever gets updated,
> otherwise set up manual recordings.
> 
> Mountain will still start on time, as our prime doesn't start for another hour,
> and most stations have local news at 6 (MDT), and can collapse to accomodate the President.
> 
> Pacific will be normal.
> 
> phox
> 
> __________________


I wonder how this will affect HD in Mountain, though. Our stations record the East Coast HD feed and timeshift it for Mountain playback. So from 6:20 to 7:20 (Mountain Time), they'll be recording Prison Break, which is supposed to start here at 7:00. I don't know if they'll be able to start playback of the show before it's finished recording here. I hope we don't get stuck with SD 

(After thinking some more - I think Fox has a separate HD mountain feed, so Prison Break should be fine)


----------



## aindik

dr_mal said:


> I don't know if they'll be able to start playback of the show before it's finished recording here.


They should get a TiVo.


----------



## MaryT

BladeFallcon said:


> No, this is a FORUM about missing TV shows, This thread is about the President having an address, and people who are more worried about TV than that. However, point noted, and I will leave you and the rest of the people here to your worries. I did not intend to offend or upset anyone.


 Tell me then, as a newbie, why would you go to a product specific website that is devoted to using Tivo, and tell people that they wrong about complaining they don't want to watch the president?


----------



## BladeFallcon

Excuse me? Newbie? And besides only registering to this forum a week ago, what exactly is it that makes me a Newbie? Certainly its not my lack of knowledge, as I work for Humax as a level 2 Tech (in case you dont know, Humax Manufacters some of the Tivos.) And certainly not how new I am to the site either, As I have been visiting this site for 2 years, just registered under a different name, which is now inactive. So tell me, please..what is it that makes me a Newbie? And all I did was state an opinion, and If you read my last post, I very clearly apologised and stated my intent to leave the thread, and let them complain.


----------



## phox_mulder

dr_mal said:


> I wonder how this will affect HD in Mountain, though. Our stations record the East Coast HD feed and timeshift it for Mountain playback. So from 6:20 to 7:20 (Mountain Time), they'll be recording Prison Break, which is supposed to start here at 7:00. I don't know if they'll be able to start playback of the show before it's finished recording here. I hope we don't get stuck with SD
> 
> (After thinking some more - I think Fox has a separate HD mountain feed, so Prison Break should be fine)


We (CBS Affiliate KUTV in SLC) have HD Delay servers, basically fancy TiVo's that crash often, so we can set whatever delay, and do every fall with Football going long and messing up primetime on Sunday.

KCNC in Denver has the exact same servers, so they shouldn't have a problem
(unless theirs suffer from the same disease ours do and crash often)

I know NBC has mountain feeds of SD, unsure on HD, but I'm leaning towards them having an HD Mountain feed.

ABC, at least in the beginning, didn't, as our affiliate here started HD prime at 6pm, SD prime at 7pm, but in the last year or so changed so they both start at the same time, unknown if they are delaying it via tape or server, or if there is a mountain feed now.

If they are delaying via tape, it can be done, but anything shorter than an hour is a royal pain in the patookis.

phox


----------



## dr_mal

phox_mulder said:


> We (CBS Affiliate KUTV in SLC) have HD Delay servers, basically fancy TiVo's that crash often, so we can set whatever delay, and do every fall with Football going long and messing up primetime on Sunday.
> 
> KCNC in Denver has the exact same servers, so they shouldn't have a problem
> (unless theirs suffer from the same disease ours do and crash often)
> 
> I know NBC has mountain feeds of SD, unsure on HD, but I'm leaning towards them having an HD Mountain feed.
> 
> ABC, at least in the beginning, didn't, as our affiliate here started HD prime at 6pm, SD prime at 7pm, but in the last year or so changed so they both start at the same time, unknown if they are delaying it via tape or server, or if there is a mountain feed now.
> 
> If they are delaying via tape, it can be done, but anything shorter than an hour is a royal pain in the patookis.
> 
> phox


Thanks phox :up:

So things should be fine here, but I'll still keep a close eye on the ol' TiVo tonight.


----------



## vertigo235

phox_mulder said:


> CBS finally decided what they are going to do.
> 
> Air the Prez at 8 (EDT), they are expecting 20 minutes, then slide the rest of the night in its entirety.
> 
> Will only affect East and Central time zones.
> If I were in those zones, I'd pad my recordings 10 minutes if the guide data ever gets updated,
> otherwise set up manual recordings.
> 
> Mountain will still start on time, as our prime doesn't start for another hour,
> and most stations have local news at 6 (MDT), and can collapse to accomodate the President.
> 
> Pacific will be normal.
> 
> phox
> 
> __________________


This is good news, that means I can probably catch all of CSI when it starts at 10:20 after 24 is over.


----------



## ebonovic

WATCH YOUR RECORDINGS

The President just finished... early

CBS- didn't update guide data
ABC- didn't update guide data
NBC- Is about 7 minutes early
FOX- is about 2 minutes early


----------

